# Maternity Photo Shoot



## Teresa (Dec 14, 2007)

This is another photo shoot I did.
This of course was back in June 07 when she was 8 months pregnant. All again before they were edited
CC welcome

1. 





2. 




3.




4.




5.This one I did in black and white (I have original somewhere! LOL)


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 14, 2007)

I like #5 the best, as it seems to be telling a story.

Someone has GOT to come up with something else for women to wear during pregnancy photos!! I just find it so silly to see a mom in the sheet, while everyone else is in street clothes. And the sheet is flattering to very few women.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 14, 2007)

Eek on the harsh shadows. Are you just shooting the flash right at her? Not sure what you are working with but I use my SB800 off camera threw a white umbrella and my SB600 off camera and bounce it. I am new so that could be totally wrong but it helps me avoid those shadows.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 15, 2007)

Put some distace between the subject and the backdrop, it will improve the look.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

if you have read any of my other posts, you will find that i am a mobile photographer. i take my studio to the client and sometimes you only have a little room to work with and these again are all UNEDITED. I got the shadows off the backdrop and i got them off the faces of the people...plus the mom was wearing no make up and she hadn't gotten a lot of sleep the few nights before.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

I take my studio to the client to. I guarantee you that you can reduce the wrinkling with a shallower DOF and the harsh shadows are just because of using your light source incorrectly.
BTW I also use sheets for the time being.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

what is DOF if you dont mind me asking?

that was one of my first shoots and i had nothing. 

i have 2 slave lights 
slave lights:
AC slave lights are more akin to a shoe-mount strobe, being very basic in construction. They plug into an outlet, or table lamp and come with few, if any, controls to speak of and routinely lack a modeling light. AC slave-flash units are, however, very economical as fill or accent lights. They&#8217;re great for little nooks and crannies.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

So get soft boxes or use them threw white umbrellas? Arent you supposed to at least be able to control them in camera? I can control my flash's off camera by adjusting them in commander mode.

DOF=Depth of field
I have no idea what your camera is capable of bit if I had to guess that would be where some of these control issues are starting. If it's just not capable of some things then it's just not possible.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 15, 2007)

dof...depth of field...
you need a shallower depth of field and the back ground will naturally blur, 

-same thing with your other shoot, the subject is too close to the background....taking a studio to a location means challenges and you as a professional must find a way to get around the challenges - that may mean not using the background at all or working with what you have

-watch your exposure...good exposure is key to any photo...pictures should look great out of the camera, not perfect, but great!  most pros take a great picture and make it awesome by getting rid of blemishes/brightening eyse/removing distractions that we couldnt 'shoot' and get rid of...but they all start with a great photo to begin with


-use your camera in manual mode so you can control the exposure, are you  using it in programme or auto right now?

- be careful on low angles on big people....she is not a 'big person'...but she is pregnant and she wont appreciate the double chin....shoot straight on or from a higher angle

-all your photos needs more contrast, which can be adjusted with levels or curves

-keep working at it...and btw, you will get much more positive feedback if you edit your pictures first


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

here is a link to my camera
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/H5/H5A.HTM

i can probably put a soft box on my slave lights but i am not sure if they make any for them as they were not mine to begin with. the girl that gave them to me only used them for a few shoots before buying new real studio lights but i have no money for that..that is why she is giving me all her stuff she doesn't need anymore


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

I did look it up and online it said N/A for my shutter speed meaning i dont have a control for that

i do use my camera in manual mode but i doesn't give me a lot to choose 

white balance

flash level --goes all the way to +2.0 OEV

sharpness level

contrast level

ISO

but i have to put it all the way to 1000 (not sure what that is but it is a number from NR30" all the way to 1000 and i guess i have the F stop all the way to 8.0 or else the picture will be too bright


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

f/whatever is your aperture and I can only assume the 1000 is in fact your ss. You should lower the aperture to create a shallower DOF which will YES make it brighter so either bump your ss, I believe the specs said it was capable of 2000 or lower your ISO.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 15, 2007)

Teresa said:


> here is a link to my camera
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/H5/H5A.HTM
> 
> i can probably put a soft box on my slave lights but i am not sure if they make any for them as they were not mine to begin with. the girl that gave them to me only used them for a few shoots before buying new real studio lights but i have no money for that..that is why she is giving me all her stuff she doesn't need anymore



http://store.garyfonginc.com/puf-01.html Try this out


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 15, 2007)

In each of these, you need more space between the subject and the background.  #1 is very overexposed.  The lighing that you are using is causing a very hard shadow.  Try diffusing it or bouncing it.  Check out some posing books from amazon.com to improve that aspect of your images.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> f/whatever is your aperture and I can only assume the 1000 is in fact your ss. You should lower the aperture to create a shallower DOF which will YES make it brighter so either bump your ss, I believe the specs said it was capable of 2000 or lower your ISO.


 
i dont know where you read that at but my camera is in fact only capable of going to 1000 so if i lower my aperture, the photo will still be too bright (brighter than they already are now)


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

dpolston said:


> http://store.garyfonginc.com/puf-01.html Try this out


 
that would be great to use but my camera does not have a place for a hot shoe that wont work...
i have even tried a piece of tissue paper or regular paper over my flash and if the flash isn't bright enough, it wont trigger my slave flashes. i am looking into getting a wireless trigger IF that will work with my lights


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

Honestly I would save up and get a Canon Rebel or Nikon D40.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

hubby keeps "teasing" me about buying me a DSLR for christmas but not sure if he really will. 
hard to save up when we dont have a lot of money coming in. 
read post in another thread about our income


----------



## kundalini (Dec 15, 2007)

Right, so I'm gonna throw my 2 cents worth in the ring if nobody minds too much.  Out of curiosity, I have read through several of the threads you have begun asking for help and advice.  Teresa, you need to take onboard the advice of these people who have been offering it up to you and in the spirit that it is given.  They have placated your general lack of knowledge for the basics of photography with sage advice and the empathy of being in your footsteps at one time.  

And yet, you only wish to express your excuses of why you had to do this or the difficulties for you having to do that.  In my opinion (IMO), you do not appear to be sincere in the application of fundamentals that are required to take photos that are worthy of charge, much less accepting the nuances given to make the present exhibitions more appealing for the future.  Photography is not something you can just wave a magic wand over or sprinkle some fairy dust on to immediately have earth shattering photos.  It takes time, dedication, education, perseverance, mistakes, lots of mistakes, determination and a general knowledge of the fundamentals, regardless of your equipment.  

I would suggest you to invest >$20 for the book *Understanding Exposure*to gather the foundation of taking photos.  It explains Aperture, Shutter Speed and ISO in a way that is easily understandable.  Additionally, as mentioned, enroll in a photography class in your local community college.

I don't mean to be rude, but continual excuses are unacceptable from these fine people, whom I have a great deal of respect for, to prolong spoon-feeding you the information, that you should already have in your possession for being a paid photographer.  If my words bother you, perhaps you should look at growing a thicker skin.  The critiques of all your other photos on all your other threads are valid mostly.  There is a difference in critique and criticism.  One intends to inspire you to improve, the other wishes to bring you down.  The difference between the two is for you to decide.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

Well said kundalini :thumbup:


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

<standing "O">


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Right, so I'm gonna throw my 2 cents worth in the ring if nobody minds too much. Out of curiosity, I have read through several of the threads you have begun asking for help and advice. Teresa, you need to take onboard the advice of these people who have been offering it up to you and in the spirit that it is given. They have placated your general lack of knowledge for the basics of photography with sage advice and the empathy of being in your footsteps at one time.
> 
> And yet, you only wish to express your excuses of why you had to do this or the difficulties for you having to do that. In my opinion (IMO), you do not appear to be sincere in the application of fundamentals that are required to take photos that are worthy of charge, much less accepting the nuances given to make the present exhibitions more appealing for the future. Photography is not something you can just wave a magic wand over or sprinkle some fairy dust on to immediately have earth shattering photos. It takes time, dedication, education, perseverance, mistakes, lots of mistakes, determination and a general knowledge of the fundamentals, regardless of your equipment.
> 
> ...


 
1) Like I have said before, I have no money to go to college NOR a jr college. trust me, i even signed up for a "sign with baby" (signlanguage) course at the local jr college for $95 BUT we didn't have that for me to go. Yes, student loans are nice and available but not for someone who still has $20,000 to pay off on her old student loan from 4 years ago. 

2) I have been doing research until I am blue in the face here on line.....I know it isn't the same as a college, a class or a book but it is a start, right?

3) Some of the stuff said was in fact criticism. 

4) The only paid job I have had and will have is this wedding/bridal portraits for this girl in the engagment shots and that is all. All the other photos on my website or on here are of friends (That haven't paid yet and cant due to financial difficulty...worse than me) or are all family just helping a girl out!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 16, 2007)

In that case, I might suggest the following:
Check out the book or buy it at your convenience the one suggested by Kundalini (terrific post by the way).  Until you have mastered the basics of exposure, stick to free shoots which will gain you a lot of experience and some portfolio building and post them in the People and Pets forum.  Posts in a "professional" forum will net you the type of responses and critic that you have garnered here.   The people and pets forum are more for general pics where you'll get comments like "cute baby" and "what kind of lens did you use there".  You won't feel the need to defend your pics and in the interim will gain some valuable experience.


----------



## JIP (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't want to pile on here but "mobile studio" is no exscuse for the quality if these images.  Bouncing your flash would have helped immensely here.  Oh yeah if you can't afford to buy "understanding exposure'" and I can completely sympathise it is available at your local library (am I correct in reading in youe sig that you are from Dallas???" 

http://catalog.dallaslibrary.org/web2/tramp2.exe/form/A0fvp301.000


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

Jip... error on the link


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> but i have to put it all the way to 1000 (not sure what that is but it is a number from NR30" all the way to 1000 and i guess i have the F stop all the way to 8.0 or else the picture will be too bright


 
Not knowing what the 1000 means shows me that you don't even know the controls of your own camera. Why not start there. Download the manual if you don't have it. Go out and shoot plants, birds, rivers, your child, etc until you learn how changing everything works. Knowing your camera, so that all the options are second nature, are necessary before you even think of taking on clients. 

As for your small working spaces, for a while I was shooting in an 8' x 10' space. It can be done, but only IF you truly understand your camera and its limitations. 

The first thing you really need to do, however, is to take responsibility for your pictures. They are YOUR work of art. All those other things you mentioned in your other threads can be dealt with. We ALL encounter demanding clients, small work spaces, horrible weather (it rains here 90% of the year), etc. But we ALL take responsibility if those pictures don't turn out. And...most of us post our photos here expecting criticism and learning from it. It's very easy to say "oh...that happened because of global warming", but it's much harder (and more professional) to say, "you know...you're right. How can I make this better?"


----------



## Los Angeles (Dec 24, 2007)

These photos are just plain tough to look at.


----------



## BobEdens (Dec 25, 2007)

First something that you already know. ITS ALWAYS YOUR FAULT you're the photographer, they're your pictures, its your fault. She didn't wear makeup? got no sleep? bad mood? fight with husband? put the camera back in the bag and go home. Its hard after spending an hour and a half constructing my $400 completely portable studio to look at the subject and say "If you're not going to do your part, I'll go shoot birds." but I've done it. If he/she's doing you a favor letting you take the photos and looks that bad, its not a favor. I shot a girl Saturday for free because she is active duty Army and I wanted to thank her. I shot her and the photos are acceptable but after the shoot I gave her hell for showing up with no makeup on. She looks good, but a good MUA could make her amazing.
Why should anyone settle for good when they are capable of amazing?

Now for my question. I've been asked to shoot two pregnancy sittings. One is a girl I've known a while and one is a professional photographer and agent. (who likes my style, [shrug]) Both of these girls are pretty, being pregnant gives a woman a certain "glow" that you can see but can't define. I will not dress these women as a tent. So what are the options? 

considering nude is not an option and you want to show how wonderfull being pregnant is. (boy thats a good concept) what should they wear? 

The only thing I can come up with is 
A) very lacy bra and panties white if they are tan, black if they are pale - pose them such that as little of the underwear shows as possible
B) The husbands shirt and lowcut jeans 

what else might make the shot work??


----------



## dpolston (Dec 25, 2007)

Try this 

http://www.truebluephotography.com/main.php

This is a member here (Photogoddess) and she does really natural maternity shots. In her site, you need to find the "great expectations" section.

btw: the last one I did was a nude session ala Marilyn Monroe on the cover of Playboy circa 1953.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Teresa,
I didn't have lots of money for books or school either.
However, the LIBRARY is free.  Also, there are several photo groups that get together a few times a month here in Dallas.  Many of the folks in the groups are either pros or experienced ametures.  You might try hooking up with some of them.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

And yeah, PG's site has some KILLER examples of maternity photo done well.


----------



## littlesandra (Dec 27, 2007)

Everything I could dream to say was covered by the lovely people above.

- UNDERSTAND YOUR CAMERA. Download the manual and read it until you are blue in the face.

- Don't shoot low angels on people who have a bit of extra weight, which does include pregnant women.

- Read up on the rules of composition.

- Get yourself a good photoshop book. Photoshop for Photographers.

- Study other peoples maternity shots maticulously, and see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 28, 2007)

I think Kundalini put it quite well.

I did not have $40k to go to school either..

Reading online- FREE
Books from the library- FREE
Understand Exposure - $25.00 Investment
Being a good photographer - Priceless 

;-) ...figured I'd turn that into a Mastercard Ad.

My point is, not having money for school is not an excuse for poor photographs. 
Learn from the feedback & criticism.
I think it's a blessing to be able to come here and get REAL feedback from REAL photographers, again, FOR FREE. 

I never went to school - just read and read and practiced and took advice from these nice people and I can proudly say my photographs have improved 100 times over. (Feel free to view my posts).

As for your pictures - the lights are way to bright for a maternity shoot. I think they need a softer more gentle lighting ... Good luck.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 28, 2007)

Teresa said:


> ...my camera is in fact only capable of going to 1000 so if i lower my aperture, the photo will still be too bright (brighter than they already are now)



I doubt you shot at 1/1000 sec.  The strobe wouldn't sync at that speed.  It's more likely you were shooting at 1000 ISO.

-Pete


----------



## Emerana (Jan 3, 2008)

As another amateur and a mother I wanted to add a touch of advice. The woman that inspired me to get into photography was also an amateur. She was AMAZING but she started by doing free shots for anyone who would let her. As she got better she charged a very small amount of money to cover basic costs. She also didnt set it by hours because she knew that she may need extra time to get the great shots. She made money off of the photos she sold. She knew that was a fair way to charge people. That way if it didnt turn out well, then all anyone was out was an hour of their time. Needless to say she got very good and now can charge a fair bit for her time and for the professionally printed photos. 

This process took several years. but she has alot to show for it, she is one of the best photographers I have met.

I would also not shoot things like wedding...things that cant be re-done until you are 100% sure in your ability. It isnt fair to sell your ability when you dont have the basic foundations down.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 3, 2008)

And if you work with your aperture, you really can shoot anywhere and blur the background. i have been to dallas and I live in houston. There are alot of wonderful beautiful areas in both. If you want nature, you can use a front yard. No one will know if it a patch of grass in the middle of a city if you do it well. Not to mention, there are always parks!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think that the tone of this thread drove Teresa off, as she has not responded as of late, and I haven't seen her around.

The sad part of this, is that she is operating in my local area.  We don't most likely have the same type of client, but I'm now concerned for Teresa and any potential paying clients she may have.

Teresa took a pretty bad beating around here.  And in honesty, I don't blame her for not coming back around.

The tragedy of it is, that if anyone really needed some help refining her photography, she did.

As it stands now, she has a fairly nice website up, and is advertising, so she is very likely to pick up some people.  And I think it's kind of sad that she will have nowhere to turn for help.

Yes, part of it is her fault.  She bit off a big chunk when she still had baby teeth coming in.  But part of it is our fault.  Face it.  There was a lot of mean posts in regards to her work.  (On various threads).


----------



## ghpham (Jan 3, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Unfortunately, I think that the tone of this thread drove Teresa off, as she has not responded as of late, and I haven't seen her around.
> 
> The sad part of this, is that she is operating in my local area. We don't most likely have the same type of client, but I'm now concerned for Teresa and any potential paying clients she may have.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I would agree with you.  She never took up on your offer for help? If you were in my area, I'd take you up on it.  I need help....badly  hmmm...if I send you a photo for critique, would you help me out?


----------



## Teresa (Jan 3, 2008)

i did take her up on her offer thank you...


----------



## Emerana (Jan 3, 2008)

Well she is reading this thread so at least she is getting the advice offered...you can tell by looking at someones profile when they logged in last and what they read.

I think she gets so much anger because she tries to pass herselff off as a professional and really isnt.  Its insulting to professionals perhaps.  you cant just buy a camera and call yourself a professional.  

I think if she came for real advice as a amature, people would be alot more kind.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 3, 2008)

i come to read and look at other photos
i dont come here to get bashed and sometimes i do come to get advice and just dont have the time to sit here and type out what i think about the advice..i have a family to care for thank you


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

ghpham said:


> Yes, I would agree with you. She never took up on your offer for help? If you were in my area, I'd take you up on it. I need help....badly  hmmm...if I send you a photo for critique, would you help me out?


 
Actually, I telephoned Teresa today.  And yes, I will be helping her in whatever she believes she needs help in.
She's actually a very nice lady.

Yes, I'll help you out too. 

I got helped alot, and I'd like to pass it on.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

Teresa said:


> i did take her up on her offer thank you...


 
Teresa you have to do your part too.  The poster sided with you, and asked a question.  They had your best wishes at heart.
I know you have a lot of reasons to be angry, but start anew, ok?


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

Emerana said:


> Well she is reading this thread so at least she is getting the advice offered...you can tell by looking at someones profile when they logged in last and what they read.
> 
> I think she gets so much anger because she tries to pass herselff off as a professional and really isnt. Its insulting to professionals perhaps. you cant just buy a camera and call yourself a professional.
> 
> I think if she came for real advice as a amature, people would be alot more kind.


 

That is completely out of line.
I am a professional.  I don't think anyone would challenge me on that....and Teresa doesn't insult me.  I think Teresa started out a little raw.  But she has the heart to do this.  She jumped right in....albiet too early.
She needs our help, not our slurs.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 3, 2008)

*starting anew*


----------



## Teresa (Jan 3, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Teresa you have to do your part too. The poster sided with you, and asked a question. They had your best wishes at heart.
> I know you have a lot of reasons to be angry, but start anew, ok?


 
i mustve missed the question


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

Is she a "professional"?

That depends on your definition.
She has a website, pricing, and clients.  To me, that is a professional photographer.

Is she a "good" professional photographer?  That depends on your definition as well.    Is she a good professional photographer for a little money?  And how about the rest of us.....we've all come out with some pretty crappy stuff from time to time.  Most of our crappy stuff came out when we first started.

I know you guys have problems with her excuses.  I'm gonna try to help with that more from now on.  She will be mentoring under me.  We will whip her into shape....or at least try.  I can do some, but she will have to help me.  A lot of this will come down to her.

So lets say we just start the slate clean with Teresa, alright?


----------



## Teresa (Jan 3, 2008)

alright sounds good

yes i dont really consider myself a "professional" but yes i have a website, clients, and prices but a lot of the time i dont charge...that is what you guys dont know. i usually say "hey i will put it on your tab" (lol) or "hey, i will just charge you for the prints you want" just so i can get practice and photos for the portfolio. also, the last shoot i did of the teen girls (posted in here as well) were not paid for...i just did those for the heck of it.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

Alrighty then....back to amature for you!!!! LOL
Actually Teresa, that might be a good place to be coming from for right now.
A little work on this and that, and you will get there.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I stepped into something I so dont want to be involved in. I was being supportive and not stating the obvious and I get snapped at?

Professional? I am a noob and could take better photos with a generic disposiable camera from the gas station. Thats why I wouldnt call her professional. To me you need to earn it. I was giving really GOOD advice....if people are going to bite my head off then I am just gonna either be totally honest or not say a thing.

Right now I am shooting for honest


----------



## Teresa (Jan 3, 2008)

lets see your photos from the gas station then....
i am trying to be nice here...i want to see what kind of photos you take.
obviously none of you have seen my recent photos..


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

This is good advice?

"Professional? I am a noob and could take better photos with a generic disposiable camera from the gas station. Thats why I wouldnt call her professional."

Emerana, you did indeed start out with some very good, and very nicely stated advice.  And then there was this devolution.

Can we please just try to give Teresa a chance?  I think she knows full and well that these photos did not fly.  
She is willing to conceed that she needs help.  She is even bringing down her own self ranking to say that she ins't a professional.

Can you just cut her a break?  That's all I'm asking.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

Teresa said:


> lets see your photos from the gas station then....
> i am trying to be nice here...i want to see what kind of photos you take.
> obviously none of you have seen my recent photos..


 
Teresa, just let it go.  Really.  Just stop.
You want people to be kinder to you, you need to be the first one to offer it.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 3, 2008)

here are my newer photos which everyone indeed cannot believe i took because they are so much better and you can see i did take advice

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104034
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104047


----------



## Teresa (Jan 3, 2008)

alright i will stop....i am done now...i am going to go view a few other sites i am on, check my mail, get the baby some food and then keep checking back on here...


----------



## Emerana (Jan 3, 2008)

Sigh...well I am NOT a professional.  In fact I have been taking photos for 2 weeks.  It has become a passion though and it is something that I would very much like to learn alot about.  

Here if you would like to see some of my photos from my first 2 weeks of picture taking, look here:
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106104

Elsa, you jumped down my throat calling me out of line.  The fact is...people would be alot nicer to her if she took CC and if she didnt pretend to be a professional skilled photographer.  People work hard for that lable...buying a camera doesnt make you professional.

One more thought Teresa.  Play around with natural light.  You might like it more then the studio.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

Emerana,
You are new, so first of all, I honestly want to welcome you here.  It's actually a very nice place.  

Yes, I admit I did jump down your throat.  I had just had a long phone/e-mail conversations with Teresa trying to get her to come back here, and to try again.....this time with some help.
And I'm glad to say, that she agreed to do so.

You have to remember, that Teresa had a few buises left over, and yeah, she's touchy.  And I hope you forgive me for being a mother hen.  I had only just gained her trust to know that I wasn't here to hurt her, but to help her.  I'm going to stand up for her.

So I apologize if my tone was wrong.  Actually the last several posts, everyone's tone has been wrong.

So welcome Emerana, and I hope you enjoy yourself here.  It's a nice place.

But now, I am going to see if this thread can't be locked.  People are responding to the "old Teresa" when I'm trying to help her get past it....both on her end, and her hurts over the other end.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 3, 2008)

> But now, I am going to see if this thread can't be locked.


Good Idea


----------

